# High Elf army FOR SALE!



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello people. I've been thinking long and hard about this but I've finally reached a decision and I'm going to sell off my High Elf army. If anyone is interested in further details I'm happy to give you a description of what is there and upload some photos (when i figure out how). Army is fairly sizable too, including 3 bolt throwers (2 of them the old metal models), 20odd sword masters (some the island of blood set) lots of spearmen, bowmen, heroes on foot and mounted, lord on griffin, dragon princes and reavers, sea guard and white lions and the old school Korhil model (if i can find him - missing his axe though) plus heaps more I'm pretty sure.


----------

